# Las Vegas employment



## ethomas4 (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello,

I am fairly new to Las Vegas, will be working as a nurse. I am an EMT-B working on paramedic. I would like to also work on an ambulance in addition to RN job. I see MedWest, AMR, Community Ambulance, and the Fire dept providing services.

Anybody here have anything to say about those companies (I do not want to do fire)? Suggestions? Pay?

I appreciate it


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 24, 2015)

Medic west has a good reputation. They are owned by amr as well. I would look mostly at amr or mw if you want to run 911


----------



## ethomas4 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 4, 2015)

Do a search with keywords Las Vegas. I wrote up a long piece on the Vegas EMS system.

Welcome.


----------



## ethomas4 (Aug 6, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> Do a search with keywords Las Vegas. I wrote up a long piece on the Vegas EMS system.
> 
> Welcome.



Thank you, I noticed you have several posts about LV EMS....now I know why LVFR and AMR or MW shows up to every call! And I always wondered how they decided who would transport (I worked abroad for many years, and there would literally be fights to determine who transported), so thanks.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Aug 7, 2015)

No problem bud. 

Vegas EMS works well together, it's a very dynamic interagency system. We're all on the same team - just different uniforms.
No one fights on the streets... Lol.


----------



## kev54 (Nov 5, 2015)

With all that has been happening based on LVFR and AMR contract and other issues would Las Vegas still be a good place to get experience? I have a mentor who worked there in the 1990's and speaks highly of it but with some of what has been happening I'm wondering if it's still a good place to get experience?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 5, 2015)

Still a green light. Go do it!


----------



## kev54 (Nov 5, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 24, 2016)

I am testing for Medic West in September any helpful hints?


----------



## 0theories (Sep 1, 2016)

Good luck Ethan! I was invited to test in Sept, but it's too short notice (applied yesterday). I'll be testing in Oct. Let me know if you learn anything worth passing on about the test and the general layout of things there (e.g. expectations, things that surprised you, etc.)


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 1, 2016)

How's the relationship between the privates (AMR/MedicWest) and the fire guys (North Las Vegas, LV Fire Rescue, Clark County FD, etc)? I recently interviewed with North Las Vegas and I know they staff their rescues 1 Medic and 1 EMT, is that standard for 911 response in the area, or does say AMR only respond with dual medic rigs to 911s and dual EMTs for BLS IFTs?


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 3, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> How's the relationship between the privates (AMR/MedicWest) and the fire guys (North Las Vegas, LV Fire Rescue, Clark County FD, etc)? I recently interviewed with North Las Vegas and I know they staff their rescues 1 Medic and 1 EMT, is that standard for 911 response in the area, or does say AMR only respond with dual medic rigs to 911s and dual EMTs for BLS IFTs?



its 1 medic: 1 intermediate. you only need 1 medic to run a call. you don't need dual medics like oc/la. emt-b cannot run 911. but they staff standby's like all the clubs/ day clubs as ILS trucks intermediate:basic.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 5, 2016)

AMR is running basic/medic now.
MedicWest is advanced/medic.

You'll see dual medic trucks out there, but it's not a default thing.

The relationships are as they are everywhere.


----------



## RocketMedic (Sep 5, 2016)

Is amr still in the 911 system?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes


----------



## FoleyArtist (Sep 6, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> AMR is running basic/medic now.
> MedicWest is advanced/medic.
> 
> You'll see dual medic trucks out there, but it's not a default thing.
> ...



thank you for that. its been a few years.

so my next question is wtf is going on out there? i remember having the advanced was a huge help in division of labor. will mwa change too? it seem like a cost cutting method for amr...


----------



## Jim37F (Sep 6, 2016)

SandpitMedic said:


> AMR is running basic/medic now.
> MedicWest is advanced/medic.
> 
> You'll see dual medic trucks out there, but it's not a default thing.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Do you know if the FD guys are running Basic/Medic or Advanced/Medics (routinely at least)? While I figure they'll want me to eventually get my Medic sooner or later, is the regional culture more to push Basics straight to Medic, or get their AEMT first? (Assuming I'm actually hired lol)

I know that Clark County, LV and North LV use a regional dispatch, the Las Vegas Fire Alarm Office, where "All request for service are dispatched by the FAO using a computer aided dispatch system which incorporates automatic vehicle locator technology to ensure the closest available unit responds regardless of locale"....I'm assuming this means a NLV Rescue can get a call in LVFR's area if they get one whilst returning from a hospital  (and viceversa)? I'm assuming that the rest is fairly basic for a fire run system where an engine+ambulance code 3 is the standard medical response?

I know these are all probably better asked in a visit to a fire station, but seeing as I'm a Basic making minimum wage here in Los Angeles, the next time I make it up to Las VEGAS won't be for a little while when I'm done with my background packet, so if anyone has more knowledge of their system and is willing to share here in the meantime, I'd be appreciative


----------



## SandpitMedic (Sep 7, 2016)

I had a really long and detailed thread... I'm. It sure where it is.
Search


----------



## Ethan (Sep 11, 2016)

0theories said:


> Good luck Ethan! I was invited to test in Sept, but it's too short notice (applied yesterday). I'll be testing in Oct. Let me know if you learn anything worth passing on about the test and the general layout of things there (e.g. expectations, things that surprised you, etc.)


I had to reschedule I will be there in October as well


----------

